# Soft Crate Recommendation



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I have been trying to find an old thread about soft crate reviews and recommendations but I haven't found it for the life of me. Can someone else find that thread or can we make this one about it?

I'm interested in your experiences using the canvas crates.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog calm enough for a soft crate?


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

doggiedad said:


> is your dog calm enough for a soft crate?


That is a good first question since many dogs aren't, but yes. I have a dog tent but that's for outdoor venues and takes up a bit more floor space so I'm looking for a soft sided crate now. Whatever they call those  I'm interested to know ease of setup/takedown, ease to carry, and ease of getting it open and closed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to a store that sells them and check them out.
that way you'll know if it works for you.



doggiedad said:


> is your dog calm enough for a soft crate?





Suka said:


> That is a good first question since many dogs aren't, but yes. I have a dog tent but that's for outdoor venues and takes up a bit more floor space so I'm looking for a soft sided crate now. Whatever they call those  I'm interested to know ease of setup/takedown, ease to carry, and ease of getting it open and closed.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

doggiedad said:


> go to a store that sells them and check them out.
> that way you'll know if it works for you.


Then what's the point of the forum. Geez, I want to ask here, not go to a store.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have one! Really like it for my adult. Would never put my puppy in it. Guardian Gear. Best prices are on Amazon. I see many of the same brand at events. The canvas is tough. Many flaps for air flow and good quality zippers.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

lol. so you think it's better for someone to tell you
their experience with a soft crate rather than you
go and find out for yourself? lol. do both. ask here
and go check them out in store. that way you're 
covered. lol.



doggiedad said:


> go to a store that sells them and check them out. that way you'll know if it works for you.





Suka said:


> Then what's the point of the forum. Geez, I want to ask here, not go to a store.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

doggiedad said:


> lol. so you think it's better for someone to tell you
> their experience with a soft crate rather than you
> go and find out for yourself? lol. do both. ask here
> and go check them out in store. that way you're
> covered. lol.


How about you post something constructive for once. I didn't ask anyone HOW I should shop for a crate. If you have a soft crate, please post what you have and your experience, if you don't, you have nothing to post about.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad...knock it off. You are doing nothing more than harassing and antagonizing this person that just asked for experiences with soft side crates.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/105236-soft-crate.html

do a google search for "germanshepherds.com soft crates" many threads come up


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing to knock off. i think suggesting going to a
store to check out a soft crate is a good idea. you and 
Suka stop being so sensitive and taking things the wrong way.
besides the experience someone else has with a soft crate doesn't
mean the OP is going to have the same experince.



Jax08 said:


> doggiedad...knock it off. You are doing nothing more than harassing and antagonizing this person that just asked for experiences with soft side crates.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Pros:
light to carry
don't take up much space in the vehicle (I don't use them to travel in, just to set up at events)
easy to set up and take down

Cons:
over priced - seriously - that they cost more than a good wire folding crate is ridic
_very_ difficult to keep a dog cool in high temps. The mesh panels, even with a crate fan, just don't allow good circulation. 
the zipper door is a major PITA



Another con, for us, certain kinds of dogs - driven labs who want to get to the dock and pool *cough*cough* - might just learn how to roll them like a hamster ball toward the object of their desire while their owners are off getting lunch 


hth


----------



## spicybacon (Aug 30, 2013)

Dude, doggiedad this is all you ever do. You almost never have anything constructive to say, and the style/structure of your posts makes it even more obnoxious.

OP is basically asking for reviews, in an attempt to make a better informed purchase. The fact that this has to be explained to you is rediculous. 

Anyway, I have the nature's miracle soft crate. It is easy to break down and put up, pretty easy to wash when dirty, but the plastic piece that sheaths the structual bar has broken. I would find one with metal or a different clamping mechanism.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> there's nothing to knock off. i think suggesting going to a
> store to check out a soft crate is a good idea. you and
> Suka stop being so sensitive and taking things the wrong way.
> besides the experience someone else has with a soft crate doesn't
> mean the OP is going to have the same experince.


I'm not being sensitive. I'm a completely uninvolved 3rd party reading what you are writing. And it is coming off as harassing and antagonizing.

Unless you live in a big city with a specialized pet store, you are not going to be able to go to a store and view a bunch of different brands of soft crates. Even in a city, you'll probably only see a couple brands. 

The OP asked for input on a soft crate. If you have a soft crate, please share your experience.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Going to a store and "trying" (whatever that means) the display model does not = "experience with the crate."

People who do events/sports/activities with their dogs usually have experience and information to offer on equipment. I know that I have been offered many good tips on useful items as well as warned off ones that aren't really worth the expenditure. 

OP - this brand/model gets pretty good reviews, is a good size for a GSD, and isn't as ridiculously expensive as the one I bought :/





Last year I was lugging my Midwest folding metal crates (suitcase style) to events because I only had the one soft side, it is too small for Huxley, and Abby was having a hard time with the heat. Getting those metal crates stowed in the Tahoe along with travel crates, EZ up, luggage, and 3 people? Not fun. I don't like playing tetris with heavy items!

I like the fact that the mesh sits a little lower on the model above. I could set crate fans on the ground on several sides and hopefully keep Abby cool. It would free up space in my Tahoe and be so much easier to carry in to sites. I may just go this route this year


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a Beacon Hill soft crate that I do like. It's very sturdy once set up and from what I can tell is made of a heavier canvas than what I've seen friends' soft crates made of. 

It did cost a pretty penny but meh...it was one of those dog show vendor purchases that I refuse to feel guilty about.

I've used it at a show and stuffed with blankets it did well keeping my senior Shih Tzu warm.

For keeping low drive, crate trained dogs confined it's good. For keeping my sis's mini-aussie puppy confined it lasted for 5 minutes. (I swear she knew how to open zippers before we even loaded her).


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the EliteField one that GrammaD posted about. I ordered thru Amazon and instead of the beige color I ordered they sent me a blue one. I didn't want to deal with the hassle of return just for color so I kept it. The zippers are a bit weak, especially the zipper that is on the bag that keeps the crate in, it came off after some use (not extensive use). Otherwise it is very easy to set up and break down, takes less than a minute. I used it for my dog's agility classes and it worked well for that. I like all the different openings of the crate to allow air flow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Dude, suggesting someone go and check out a product
is constructive. when i answer a post i don't use a hold
your hand, give you warm milk, long version answers.

you don't have to explain what the OP is asking an i shouldn't 
have to explain a common sense answer/approach. do you
understand that Dude?



spicybacon said:


> Dude, doggiedad this is all you ever do. You almost never have anything constructive to say, and the style/structure of your posts makes it even more obnoxious.
> 
> OP is basically asking for reviews, in an attempt to make a better informed purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

look at it another way. it's coming off as harassing and
antagonizing to you. i've got PM's where people don't think
that i was being harassing and antagonizing which i wasn't
trying to be.



Jax08 said:


> I'm not being sensitive. I'm a completely uninvolved 3rd party reading what you are writing.
> 
> >>> And it is coming off as harassing and antagonizing. <<<
> 
> ...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Canine Camper!

Love love love mine. Have had it for years. Very user friendly assemble, there are no poles, it just pops up and you zip the ends close. I am a small girl and have no problems transporting the CC. I take it to rescue events, training, and dog events when I bring my dogs along for my photography booth. GREAT product! I have many friends that use it.

Mine was purchased online.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

really love my noz2noz soft crate


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> look at it another way. it's coming off as harassing and
> antagonizing to you. i've got PM's where people don't think
> that i was being harassing and antagonizing which i wasn't
> trying to be.


It must be true if it said so in a PM. :laugh:


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have two of these TUFF Crate 2- Soft Crate - Canvasback Pets and I really like them, they've held up really well and stay cleaner than I thought they would.
When I go to trials I am often taking 2 XL crates, our ez up, some xpens, 2 dogs and all our gear. Ease of carrying is important and these crates have handles when they are folded up and are light enough that I can carry 2 in one hand and two canvas chairs in the other 
When I was searching for soft crates I didn't like any one the ones I found it pet stores. They all had curved tops, a flat top is important to me as I often leave leashes, treats, water bowls on top of them. 
I ordered the crate I posted a link of and set it up to a natures miracle soft crate (which also has a flat top) and the great crate was sturdier, shook less and had thicker fabric so it was the one that went home. I work at a pet retail store so I just ordered it to there from the company. I did look at a LOT of soft crates though and this was the easiest to get, sturdiest and affordable that I came across. 

And Doggiedad, I do feel that you always mean well but I often shake my head at your posts. You sometimes have good info but come across as so negative and condescending, especially to a newbie who may have been hesitant to post what they did in the first place.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have Noz2Noz crates too, and I love them! Super easy to put up and take down, (I can do it by myself while holding Halo on her leash at flyball), and they're nice and sturdy. 

I originally got one for Keefer that's actually much bigger than he needs, so I got the next size down for Halo:










Dena and Keefer both fit easily in the bigger one: 










I slide Halo's soft crate behind the front seats in my car, so it takes up no space at all.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Honestly? I bought a nicer soft crate, my dogs were a little too hard on it and it was still a little heavy, so I sold it. 

I bought one of these for my border collie for agility, training, going to people's houses, etc. It's a tenth of the weight, 2x easier to set up/tear down, cute color (I got lime green) and CHEAP!

Serves the same purpose... keeps in a keepable dog. 

Clean Run: Sports Pet Pop-Open Crate


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Danielle, I had a similar one for Dena when she was taking agility classes years ago. The only problem with those is that dogs who are so inclined can roll them around, lol. I bought stakes for hers, since our classes were outdoors and she tipped it over a couple of times until I started staking it to the ground.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Danielle, I had a similar one for Dena when she was taking agility classes years ago. The only problem with those is that dogs who are so inclined can roll them around, lol. I bought stakes for hers, since our classes were outdoors and she tipped it over a couple of times until I started staking it to the ground.


LOL This IS true. Probably something I should have mentioned. Recon is only good in it if he doesn't have toys/treats in there that make him flop around. At a trial site though it won't be an issue since he will be sandwiched between crates.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL I bought Danielle's crate from her and sold it! It was a good crate (I think the same one Debbie pictured?), I just found that for flyball I need wire crates because we never have enough space in our allotted crating area. Now that I have 3 flyball dogs I need to stack my dogs, or at least be able to put all my stuff on top (which includes large jugs of water and tubs of food..heavy stuff). Also for flyball I really prefer that Nikon be in a 42" between races. The 36" is fine for travel in the van or taking turns at agility but I don't like him running really hard and then going into a crate where he is forced to curl up, especially at summer tournaments when it can be beastly hot and humid. The soft crate seemed a tad larger than a normal 36" wire crate but not as big as the 42". Also didn't have the ventilation (we blow fans on the dogs in the summer).


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow. There were a lot of things brought up that I hadn't considered too. Thank you!


----------

